# The Mainstream Music Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm going through a lot of "pop" music albums tonight and am enjoying myself. I finished Meghan Trainor's album "Title" and now I'm listening to Justin Bieber's "Purpose".

*Ducks*


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The production on these albums is phenomenal. They also have fantastic executions and editing, but it's just not for me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm listening to Sly Stone's A Whole New Thing. Love this stuff!


----------

